# Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann



## Quickplay (26. August 2010)

*Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Hallo

Ich suche ein sehr gutes Netzteil für folgendes System!

Intel Core i7 860
Asus Maximus III Formula
2x EVGA GTX480 SLI
4GB Corsair DDR31600 Ram
WD Caviar Black 640GB HDD
5 Lüfter (3Enermax Magma 120x120mm, 2 Noctua und 1 Antec 200x200mm)

Hab da so an diese hier gedacht:

Enermax Modu87+ 900Watt

Cougar GX 1050 Watt

Corsair HX 850 Watt

BeQuiet DarkPower P8 1200 Watt

Mfg


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

zwei GTX 480 ind nicht übel vom verbrauch, für normalen Betrieb sollte ein 850W dicke reichen. 

das Cougar GX ist eine gute wahl, genau wie das Modu & Corsair

das P8 ist zu fett 

sonst günstige enermax 

sapphire in Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W ATX 2.3 (RS-800-80GA-D3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W ATX 2.3 (RS-A00-80GA-D3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Das P8 würde ich von der Liste mal streichen. Die Restwelligkeit (ripple&noise) ist je nach Test am Rand des eraubten bis zu hoch.
Das Corsair HX 850 war bei seinem Erscheinen ein super Gerät. Inzwischen gibts aber m.M.n. besseres.

Wenn du nicht extrem übertaktest, würde ich beim Enermax und Cougar mich auf die 800W Modelle beschränken. Diese reichen für dein System problemlos aus.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

oh ja das Cougar GX @ 800W meinte ich auch  

das SX 850 ist noch nicht da 

Cougar SX S850 850W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Quickplay (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Werde wohl etwas übertaktetn wie zb cpu!

Also ist das Cougar GX1050 zu empfehlen?
Oder lieber das Enermax Modu87+ mit 900Watt nehmen?


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Cougar und Enermax sind beides gute Geräte. Da ein Urteil zu sprechen, ist schwierig.

Planst du eine Wasserkühlung?
Wenn nein, wird ein gutes 800W auch beim Übertakten nicht limitieren.


----------



## Quickplay (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ja wollt ende des Jahres auf eine WaKü umsteigen

Also sind Enermax und Cougar identisch von der Qualität, Verarbeitung, Leistung her?


----------



## Master Shake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Du wirst deine CPU heftig uebertakten muessen, damit sich die Karten nicht langweilen. Und da hat es sich in einem PCGH-Test gezeigt, dass der i7-860 dann dann ordentlich Strom verbraet (Leistungsaufnahme steigt um mehr als 50%). Eine 480 haette schon gereicht, aber jeder Jeck ist halt anders


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ok, da eine Wasserkühlung geplant ist und du massiv übertakten willst, solltest du doch besser eins grösser kaufen, um eine Beschränkung des Ergebnisses durch das Netzteil definitiv ausschliessen zu können.
Das Cougar und das Enermax sind beide top. Ein Fehlkauf ist keines der beiden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ja aber das be quiet P8 1200 hat Leistung genug und durch seinen Silent Wing das die neuen Dark Power ja haben ist es dann extrem leise. Ich glaub jetzt nicht das Cougar oder Enermax da mithalten könne. Von der Leistung her sind sie natürlich erste sahne gibts nix zu meckern nur wenn er ne Wasserkühlung einbauen wil würd ich doch zu be quiet raten.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Wenn es extrem leise sein soll dann ganz klar das Enermax, das Cougar ist zwar nie wirklich "laut" aber das allerleiseste ist es auch nicht ... 

Das Dark Power P8 würde ich auch bekannten Gründen (Preis, Technik) nicht nehmen ... egal wie toll der Silent Wing ist ... 

Von daher: Zuschlag zum Modu87+ und mit 900W mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert sodass der Lüfter kaum wirklich "aufdrehen" muss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ok zugegeben das Enermax ist von der Leistung und Technik besser aber ob leiser....das glaub ich nicht, besonders bei einer Wasserkühlung merkst du jedes noch so kleine Geräusch. Das P8 wird etwas wärmer also die Luft die hinten raus kommt ist etwas heißer als bei anderen Netzteilen aber glaub mir es ist leiser.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok zugegeben das Enermax ist von der Leistung und Technik besser aber ob leiser....das glaub ich nicht, besonders bei einer Wasserkühlung merkst du jedes noch so kleine Geräusch. Das P8 wird etwas wärmer also die Luft die hinten raus kommt ist etwas heißer als bei anderen Netzteilen aber glaub mir es ist leiser.


 
Ich würd mich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen  

Ich zitiere mal den lieben Soulpain der das Pro87+ getestet hat ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Bleibt noch die Lautstärke, bei der Enermax mit dem SpeedGuard II ein beachtliche Entwicklung durchgemacht hat. Erst in den letzten 10 % der Belastung ist das Netzteil wirklich bemüht, dezent ansteigende Temperaturen zu minimieren. Ansonsten erlauben die wenigen thermischen Verluste, dass es anfangs mit nur 330 rpm arbeitet. Außerdem ist das Twister-Lüfterlager des Rotors vorteilhaft bei der Lebensdauer, was vielleicht noch wichtiger ist, als ein hochwertiger Kondenstor. Denn bis auf die ab und zu ausgelöste Kippbewegung am Netzschalter ist der Lüfter die einzige Komponente mit mechanischer Bewegung und daher meist besonders vom Verschleiß geprägt. Nun kann man sich darüber streiten, ob das Konzept bei Seasonic besser oder schlechter ist. Ab 650 Watt muss man natürlich mehr Verlustleistung abführen und unter Last ist das Pro87+ 500 Watt definitiv leiser. Dafür bleibt Seasonic bis 20 % nahezu lautlos, da es bis dahin passiv betrieben wird. Und eine semi-passive Steuerung ist nicht nur anspruchsvoll, sondern auch teuer zu finanzieren. Hier gleichen sich die Fähigkeiten beider Serien aus. Sofern das System auch im Idle aber über 20 % liegt, wird Seasonic immer lauter sein als Enermax, weshalb dieser dort punktet.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Na gut will ja Einsicht zeigen obwohl es mir schwer fällt, sagen wirs mal so er macht mit dem Enermax oder Cougar auf keinen Fall einen Fehler!


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

P8 die leisesten na ja auf dem Niveau eines Antec Quattro ^^

http://www.awardfabrik.de/images/stories/antec1200vs_enermax1250/63.PNG


----------



## Erzbaron (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Naja, leise ist also schonmal was anderes 

@ Threadersteller

Greif also zum Enermax Modu87+


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Würde nicht zu nem BeQuiet raten. In den letzten 5 Jahren sind mir drei von denen vorzeitig abgeraucht. Einmal ganz kurz nach der Garantie, eins ganz kurz vor der Garantie, wodurch ichs dann nicht mehr geschafft hab rechtzeitig einzuschicken und dann eins nach nichtmal nem guten Jahr, wodurch ich dann dachte jetzt hats was anderes zerrissen, was dann in nem guten Jahr ohne PC endete, da ich mir kein neues Mobo etc leisten konnte.. Tja am Ende wars doch das NT SCHON WIEDER.... Tja man sollte nie denken das es was nicht sein kann-.-

Würd daher eher eins der anderen nehmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Was heißt leis, ist ein 1200 Watt Netzteil wenn man das voll unter Last setzt, kla das muss erstmal gekühlt werden. Daher auch mein Vorschlag mit 1200 watt er braucht vieleicht 750 Watt maximal da wird das be quiet net laut sondern im gegenteil. Aber hol dir das Enermax ich denk das ist auch besser als das Cougar.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Naja, in der Grafik die Piou gepostet hat ist ein P8 900W lauter als ein True Power Quattro 1200W  wobei letzteres von einem 80mm Lüfter gekühlt wird 

Aber bei einem geplanten WaKü System würde ich definitiv zum Enermax greifen, das Cougar ist zwar toll aber die letzte "Stille" gibts von Enermax


----------



## Philipus II (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Das P8 schafft eventuell nichtmal die ATX Spezifikation. Sowas würde ich nicht verbauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ah jo, ist doch jetzt wieder gut wir haben doch jetzt uns auf das Enermax geeinigt und wenn jetzt noch der Thread Ersteller zustimmt, dann ist doch alles perfekt.


----------



## fuzzi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem von den Corsair AX 750-1200W?

überleg mir auch schon so eins zu kaufen..


----------



## Philipus II (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Das AX1200 ist im Idle leider unnötig laut. Die Mindestdrehzahl des Lüfters ist halt ziemlich hoch.


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen und würde gerne wissen, was am BeQuiet P8 genau technisch so schlecht ist, da ich mir vor kurzem dieses gekauft habe. Bis jetzt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, und leise (auch unter Last) ist es. Selbst wenn ich alle Lüfter abschalte (auch die am Radi), höre ich davon nichts, nur meine Aquastream ist dezent zu hören.

Reviews zum P8 habe ich gefunden, dort werden die R&N Werte als schlecht beurteilt, da die Spezifikationen überschritten werden. Gut, aber warum wird behauptet, das die Hardware dadurch beschädigt wird ? Gibt es dazu handfeste Belege und nicht nur Spekulationen (im Review als Fakt bezeichnet, wie sehen die Fakten aus?).

Review BeQuiet Dark Power P8 750

Review BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8 1000


----------



## poiu (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

sagen wir mal so eine Schaltung verhält sich unter Gleichspannung anders als unter Wechselspannung.

nach der Umwandelung von Wechsel in Gleichspannung bleibt eine Restwelligkeit ->Ripple/Noise 

Es gibt festgelegte Normen die die maximale Welligkeit eingrenzen.

aber solange du dein NT nicht dauerhaft über 80% belastest solltest du dir gar keine sorgen machen und selbst mit 100% ist das P8 nur geringfügig außerhalb der SPecs.

Edit II erzbaron hat es gut ergänzt  erspart mir das schreiben^^

Edit III denn PC-ex test kannst aber vergessen, dann lieber http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p8-900-watt 
EDIT:

wenn ich jetzt Böse wäre würde ich jemand zitieren  

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Defekte Elkos - Garantie?

Xilence XQ-1200 1200 Watt Netzteil | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*



ToBeorNottoBe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen und würde gerne wissen, was am BeQuiet P8 genau technisch so schlecht ist, da ich mir vor kurzem dieses gekauft habe. Bis jetzt bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, und leise (auch unter Last) ist es. Selbst wenn ich alle Lüfter abschalte (auch die am Radi), höre ich davon nichts, nur meine Aquastream ist dezent zu hören.
> 
> Reviews zum P8 habe ich gefunden, dort werden die R&N Werte als schlecht beurteilt, da die Spezifikationen überschritten werden. Gut, aber warum wird behauptet, das die Hardware dadurch beschädigt wird ? Gibt es dazu handfeste Belege und nicht nur Spekulationen (im Review als Fakt bezeichnet, wie sehen die Fakten aus?).
> 
> ...


 
Und zwar, als Restwelligkeit (Ripple&Noise) werden die verblienen "Wellen" in Gleichspannungen bezeichnet die zuvor von einer Wechselspannung umtransformiert wurden ... sowie es in jedem PC Netzteil passiert (230V Wechselstrom aus der Steckdose in 3,3V, 5V und 12V Gleichspannung im PC) ...

Die verbliene "Welligkeit" sollte immer im Rahmen der von Intel ausgegebenen ATX Spezifikationen bleiben (50mA bei 3,3 und 5V, 120mA bei 12V) ansonsten müssen nämlich die einzelnen Komponenten (z. B. Mainboard, Grafikkarte usw.) die Welligkeit weiter herausfiltern, diese sind aber so gebaut das sie dauerthaft nur eine Welligkeit innerhalb der ATX Specs filtern können, eine außerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen zu filterne Welligkeit verursacht eine erhöhte "Abnutzung" und führt somit zwangsläufig zu einem frühreren Tod der Bauteile ...

Das ist allerdings kein Vorgang von Stunden oder Tagen, sondern deutlich länger, halt je nachdem wie weit die Specs überschritten werden


----------



## Philipus II (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Die ATX Spezifikation sieht gewisse Anforderungen an die Spannungsversorgung vor. Eine davon betrifft die erlaubten Werte für die Restwelligkeit.
Ein Netzteil mit zu hoher Restwelligkeit erfüllt also nicht die Anforderungen der ATX Spezifikation. Der Betrieb eines Rechners mit einem solchen Netzteil ist daher ein Betrieb ausserhalb der Spezifikation, also etwa wie Übertakten.
Einen Beleg dafür, dass eine hohe Restwelligkeit Hardwareschäden verursacht, habe ich nicht. Es entspricht aber der gängigen Meinung, dass Komponenten dadurch u.U. gschädigt werden können. Die konkrete Auswirkung kommt aber auch wohl stark auf die Stärke der Überschreitung an. Das P8 liegt nur etwas jenseits des Erlaubten und ist daher wohl kein Hardwarekiller.
Einen problemlosen Betrieb kann und werde ich dir aber trotz der geringen Überschreitung nicht garantieren.
Die Vorposter haben auch Beispiele gefunden.

Wenn ich ein P8 rumliegen hätte, würde ich es in meinem Rechner verwenden. Kaufen würde ich es allerdings nicht. Auch in Rechnern von Freunden würde ich es nicht verbauen.

Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich halt, bei der Komponentenwahl darauf zu achten, dass die Spezifikationen eingehalten werden. Ich mag weder Netzteile noch Speicher noch Mainboards, die die Standarts nicht einhalten. Auch wenn ich den Rechner dann eventuell bewusst ausserhalb der Specs betreibe, soll dies allein meine Entscheidung sein.

BeQuiet ist auch hier im Forum dabei, schreib stefan doch mal eine PN, der wird sich freuen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Also in wahrheit sieht es ja so aus, das eine leichte überschreitung der rest Welligkeit weder auf die Übertaktung noch auf die Lebendsdauer einfluss hat, jedenfalls nichts nachweiß bares. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum be quiet wohl damit aufgehört hat die Welligkeit weiter zu verringern da dies nur unnötige Kosten verursacht. Da kannst dich darauf verlassen das be quiet langzeit Tests mit ihren Netzteilen und Kompunenten gemacht hat und wird. Also das die rest Welligkeit schadet ist reine Therorie und lässt sich in der Prxis nicht nachweißen. Du müsstest diese Standarts enorm überschreiten das du einen Negativen Effekt bemerkst und davon ist be quiet sehr weit enfehrnt. Also du kannst dein Netzteil auch ohne Probleme mit 100 Prozent belasten ohne das du dir Sorgen um die hardware machen musst.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Langzeittests? Soso ... da frag ich mich dann doch WIE LANG die waren denn solange gibts die P8 noch nicht und geschweige denn lässt BQ! schon solange bei FSP bauen um das Langzeitverhalten bei zu hoher Restwelligkeit zu testen ...

Was glaubst du warum Intel bzw. die Großen der Branche sich alle an die genormten Specs halten? Genau, weil die eben auch einen Sinn haben ...


edit: Ansonsten liefer doch mal handfeste Beweise das leicht überhöhte R&N Werte keinen Einfluss haben ... behaupten kann man alles ... Denn, wenn ein Netzteil sich nicht an bereits ziemliche alte Spezifikationen halten kann sorry aber dann ist es unbrauchbar so toll Optik, Lüfter usw. auch sind ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Beweiße, na meine Erfahrung hatte gut und schlechte Netzeile. Für die maximale Übertaktung hat es keinen Unteschied gemacht. Gut mit den Langzeitfolgen das wird schwierig nachzuweißen da hast du mal wieder recht. Ich denke aber auch das bei den Standarts Tolleranzen mit einberechnet wurden, das heißt die leichte Überschreitung von be quiet dürfte somit noch im normalen liegen und daher keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Was waren denn nach deiner Definition "gute" und was waren "schlechte" Netzteile?

Die R&N Werte haben selbst beim Extremübertakten keinen Einfluss, da ist die Stabilität der Spannungen entscheidend ...

Und die aktuellen R&N Specs sind Grenzwerte, heisst alles was drunter liegt ist ok und wenn drüber liegt ists Mist ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Aber was liegt den Standarts zu grunde, berechnungen, Erfahrungen oder was anderes?? Meist werden solche Standarts ja von Kremien erstellt, wo mehrere Firmen dran mit arbeiten. Das Ergebniss ist dann meistens ein Kompromiss und hat mit der Wirklichkeit oft nicht mehr viel zu tun. Du kannst ja mal nachforschen wie dieser Standart zu Stande kam, also der ATX und ganz speziell die Grenzwerte für die rest Welligkeit.
Achso schlechte Netzteile sind für mich Arlt und eies von einem komplett Rechner. Gute be quiet und Enermax  was ich mal hatte. Damit hab ich dann mal experementiert und keine großen Unterschiede bei der Übertaktung festegestellt.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Arlt Netzteile stammen häufig von CWT, also druchaus brauchbares Zeug und in Komplettrechnern der großen Anbieter steckt immer brauchbares Markenzeug (Delta, FSP, HEC, LiteOn usw.) ... aus gutem Grund im übrigen ...

Der ATX Standard stammt von Intel und wird mitlerweile von der gesamten Branche getragen ... und die R&N Specs sind ein Kompromiss aus preislich machbarem und vertretbarem was die Langlebigkeit der Komponenten angeht ...

Und da die PC Bauteile in den letzten Jahren (den ATX Standard gibts ja nicht erst seit gestern) immer komplexer geworden sind und immer weniger Spannung benötigen kann eine hohe Welligkeit natürlich äußerst nachteilig wirken ... selbst wenn sie noch knapp innerhalb der Specs ist ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Na ja aber Fakt ist doch das weder du noch ich nachweißen können ob die leicht erhöte rest Welligkeit von den be quiets nun schädlich ist oder nicht. Das ist doch der Punkt und ich glaub einfach nicht das so ein großer und erfahrener Hersteller wie be quiet Netzteile baut die, die Hardware zersören können. Und als der ATX Standert erlassen wurde.......das war glaub ich noch in den 90'ern, kannst mich gerne verbessern, da war die heutige Hardware nicht mal erdacht. Das heißt für jetzt, vetragen die Bauteil nach all den Jahren der Entwicklung und Veränderungen eher mehr oder weniger? Wen mehr oder weniger dann warum?


----------



## Philipus II (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ich hab' da halt die umgekehrte Einstellung. Branchenstandarts werden meist nicht ganz sinnlos geschaffen. Im Zweifelsfall ist es gut, diese Einzuhalten. Solange ich mir also nicht sicher bin, dass es keine Auswirkung hat, den Standart nicht einzuhalten, ist für mich ein nicht ATX konformes Netzteil ein Grund, es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Na ja aber Fakt ist doch das weder du noch ich nachweißen können ob die leicht erhöte rest Welligkeit von den be quiets nun schädlich ist oder nicht. Das ist doch der Punkt und ich glaub einfach nicht das so ein großer und erfahrener Hersteller wie be quiet Netzteile baut die, die Hardware zersören können. Und als der ATX Standert erlassen wurde.......das war glaub ich noch in den 90'ern, kannst mich gerne verbessern, da war die heutige Hardware nicht mal erdacht. Das heißt für jetzt, vetragen die Bauteil nach all den Jahren der Entwicklung und Veränderungen eher mehr oder weniger? Wen mehr oder weniger dann warum?


 
Richtig, zwischenzeitlich wurder noch der ATX 2.0 Standard rausgegeben aber auch das ist schon ein paar Tage her ...

1. BeQuiet! ist kein Hersteller sondern nur ein Label der Firma Listan aus Hamburg

2. Hohe R&N Werte haben kurzfristig nix mit Hardware zerstören zu tun, wenn du deine Hardware zerstören willst kauf dir ein AXP, Trust oder Casecom Netzteil ... Ich glaube du siehst das ein wenig falsch mit hohen R&N Werten, du denkst an Explosionen und brennende Hardware  stell dir das aber eher als Fluss vor der sich langsam aber sicher sein Flussbett "baut" oder wie einen leicht unrund laufenden Motor den das langsam aber sicher kaputt macht ...

3. PC Teile sind durch die gewachsene Komplexität und den viel höheren Strombedarf wesentlich empfindlicher als die "groben" Teile von früher die hohe Spannungen für den Betrieb brauchten ... guck dir doch nur mal aktuelle Mainboards an und vergleiche die mit Boards aus der PIII Ära oder mit Sockel A Platinen ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ok, was ist rest Welligkeit?? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist das doch so. Wechselspannung schwankt zwischen plus und minus mit 50Hz also 50 mal in der Sekunde, richtig? Wenn ich jetzt einen Kanal weg nehme ensteht ein Puls --------------, richtig? Die kunst liegt jetzt darin ein Strich draus zu machen also saubere Gleichspannung, stimmts? Am besten geht das wohl mit Kondensatoren, die versuchen die Lücken zu schließen um so mehr und um so stärkere um so besser wird das Ergebniss, oder? Man kann glaub ich auch noch gleichrichter Dioden benutzen aber das weiß ich nimmer so genau. Aber in wie fehrn kann ein leichter Puls die Hardware auf dauer beschädigen oder belasten.


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (27. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

@all

Vielen Dank für die wirklich sehr ausführlichen Antworten 

Als Fazit der Antworten ab meiner Frage kann ich wohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt festhalten:
- R&N Werte über der Spezifikation verursachen, zumindest nicht bewiesen oder wiederlegt, nicht zu Hardwareschäden.
- Die P8 Serie von BeQuiet ist ein brauchbares Netzteil und es spricht nichts gegen seine Verwendung.
- Auch andere Hersteller haben mit den R&N Spezifikationen Probleme.

Damit kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen und habe nicht das Gefühl, 200€ für Käse ausgegeben zu haben. 

Ich denke, wenn man in Summe alle Tests, die man so liest, zusammenfasst, versuchen die Markenhersteller ständig dem Ideal nahe zu kommen, aber doch irgendwie mit kleinen Kompromissen. Besser ist evtl. möglich, aber wahrscheinlich würde dann das Verhältnis Preis/Leistung abgleiten, oder ?


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ich persöhnlich hab da etwas Probleme mit R&N und zwar

1. warum soll ich ein NT kaufen das die specs nicht einhalten kann, es ist ja nicht so das dass alle Hersteller betrifft sondern nur einige und für denn Preis bekomme man woanders besser R&N werte

2. ATX Standard ist nicht grad neu, langsam sollten die Hersteller es doch können XD


3. trotzdem muss ich sagen das nichts so heiß gegessen wird wie es gekocht wird 
ich würde mir lieber bei anderen NT sorgen machen zB Xigmatek mit zB 200mV Oo 

4. R&N wird langsam als Thema aufgegriffen nicht nur von denn Herstellern sondern auch von denn Testern. Wenn ich an tests von paar Jahren denke wo die Spannung mit Tool gemessen wurde  da war man froh wenn einer nenn MultiMeter dran hängen konnte.

Außerdem sollte man bei all der Panik mache nicht vergessen das auch bissl Marketing dahinter steckt, jeder will sein Produkt so gut da stehen wie er kann, bzw von der Konkurrenz hervorheben und wenn irgendwas nicht so gut ist wird es runter gespielt 

Blind  angaben von Herstellern würde ich nicht vertrauen  

sonst kommmt sowas  -> Power Supplies With Fake 80 Plus Badges | Hardware Secrets


5. Ripple/Noise ich werde mich mal bei E-Technik Ing. um hören, vielleicht kennen die gute Quellen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Einen Beleg dafür, dass eine hohe Restwelligkeit Hardwareschäden verursacht, habe ich nicht. Es entspricht aber der gängigen Meinung, dass Komponenten dadurch u.U. gschädigt werden können. Die konkrete Auswirkung kommt aber auch wohl stark auf die Stärke der Überschreitung an. Das P8 liegt nur etwas jenseits des Erlaubten und ist daher wohl kein Hardwarekiller.


Hallo Philipus II

Ein PC ist leider keine konstante Ohmsche Last sondern sehr dynamisch, gerade auch durch die Stromsparmechanismen der einzelnen Komponenten.
Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, dass die vom Netzteil bereitgestellte Spannung selbst um bis zu 5% der Sollspannung schwanken darf, was bei der +12V Leitung 600mV entsprächen.
Auf diese Spannungsschwankung müssen die Komponenten (bzw Spannungsregler der Komponenten) ausgelegt sein, entsprechend können die Komponenten durch eine Restwelligkeit, die die Spezifikation leicht überschreitet nicht beeinträchtigt werden. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass die Messungen rein synthetischer Natur sind und nicht zwangsläufig dem Verhalten in einem Realen System entsprechen müssen.


Philipus II schrieb:


> BeQuiet ist auch hier im Forum dabei, schreib stefan doch mal eine PN, der wird sich freuen


Warum das teuflische Grinsen? 
Ich freue mich über jegliche Form des Feedbacks


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Schade das @Erzbaron nicht online ist, habs im aber per PN geschickt und @poiu auch, Danke Stefan das du entlich mal was zu dieser Sache mit der rest Welligkeit sagst. Hab mir ja schon die Finger wund getippt bei Diskussionen mit  @Erzbaron und @poiu aber jetzt hab ich entlich neus Pulver.............besser spät als nie!


----------



## Erzbaron (30. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Philipus II
> 
> Ein PC ist leider keine konstante Ohmsche Last sondern sehr dynamisch, gerade auch durch die Stromsparmechanismen der einzelnen Komponenten.
> Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, dass die vom Netzteil bereitgestellte Spannung selbst um bis zu 5% der Sollspannung schwanken darf, was bei der +12V Leitung 600mV entsprächen.
> ...


 
Mit der Aussage hab ich jetzt aber glatt ein Problem mein bester ... 

Auf der 12V Rail ist eine Restwelligkeit von 120mV erlaubt, nun nehmen wir die nach ATX erlaubte Spannungsschwankung von 600mV dazu sind wir schon bei 720mV ... 

Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes erzählen das die "Verbraucher" Im Rechner eben das "schlucken" sollen? Natürlich sind die Rechnungen eher theoretischer Natur weil wir ja hier immernoch über wertige Qualitätsnetzteile sprechen aber allein die Hochrechnung würde mich persönlich dazu veranlassen ein Enermax oder Cougar Nt zu kaufen da diese deutlich geringere Spannungsschwankungen und niedrigere R&N Werte haben ...


----------



## Philipus II (30. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

@Stefan@be quiet!
Dass ein PC keine ohmsche Last ist, ist mir bekannt. 

Inhaltlich gebe ich dir aber insoweit recht, dass eine leichte Überschreitung wie beim P8  den Rechner nicht killen wird.

Inwiefern es korrekt ist, die Spezifikationseinhaltungen an synthetischen Lasten zu testen, weis ich nicht. 
Lasten wie die Chroma sollten einem PC aber recht gut ähneln, vermute ich mal. Einfache Testaufbauten wie die oft verwendeten Glühlampen sind da schon kritischere Abweichungen bezüglich der Anforderungen an ein Netzteil.

Trotz allem empfehle ich euer P8 nicht.
Warum ein Netzteil empfehlen, dass die Specs nicht schafft, wenn es andere Netzteile gibt, die sie schaffen

Die Abweichung von 600mV ist als sich langsam aufbauende und im Verhältnis zur Restwelligkeit relativ konstante Abweichung berücksichtigt.
600mV Restwelligkeit habe ich zwar noch nirgends im Test gesehen, ich hätte aber Bedenken.
Ich erinnere nur an diesen Beitrag von dir
Restwelligkeit wird auch von dir durchaus als mögliche Ursache von Hardwarebeschädigung gesehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Also fassen wir mal zusammen, was ist rest Welligkeit und in wie weit hat sie was mit Stromschwankungen zu tun.
Wie entsteh rest Wlligkeit und wie sieht sie aus.
Wechselstrom pulst ja von Plus nach Minus mit 50Hz, zwei Kanäle, wenn ich jetzt einen weg nehm, ensteht ein Puls, der so aussieht.----------------------------. In der Zeit wo kein Strom oder weniger fließt ist der Noise Wert, in der Zeit wo Strom fließt ist der Ripple Wert. Durch gleichrichtung mit Kondensatoren kann ich erreichen das die Lücken kleiner werden. Es ist im Prinzip ne Stromschwankung die nur um eingies regelmäßiger ist als eine Herkömliche Stromschwankung. Das ist der einzige Unterschied. 

Ich fasse zusammen, wenn eine Hardeware dafür ausgelegt ist Stromschwankungen besser zu verkraften dann müsste sie auch rein Theoretisch einen höhren R/N Wert verkraften da er ja technisch betrachtet fast das selber ist. 
Stefan hat also garnet so unrecht mit dem was er sagt, ich kann es auf jedenfall logisch nach voll ziehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Ich habs dir ja schon per PM geschrieben ... aber um alle dran teilhaben zu lassen schreib ichs auch hier nochmal ...

Das die Komponenten im PC gewisse Schwankungen der Spannung tragen müssen sollte jedem hier klar sein, z. B. auf spontane Lastwechsel (Stromsparmechanismen lassen grüßen) muss ein Netzteil auch erstmal reagieren so kann die Spannung schon mal nach unten gehen oder nach oben, das darf sich laut ATX Specs maximal auf 5% bewegen wobei weniger natürlich immer besser ist ...

Dazu kommt noch die Qualität der Spannung, sprich ihr "Freiheit" von zu hoher Restwelligkeit ... und sorry aber wenn beide Faktoren in einem Netzteil grenzwertig arbeiten oder sogar die Specs überschreiten dann ist das nicht wirklich förderlich und nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal seitens FSP, denn dann stell ich mir die Frage, warum soll ich mir ein FSP Netzteil unter dem Label von BeQuiet! kaufen wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein anderes Netzteil von Pfefferminzia Power bekomme welches weit unter den Specs liegt ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (31. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Das ist soweit schon korrekt, nur bezog sich mein Posting von damals auch mehr auf die Auswirkungen, die ein Kondensator, der einen Teil seiner Kapazität verloren hat, auf die Filterung des Netzteiles hat.
Entsprechend hab ich damals nicht erwähnt, das die Belastung der Komponenten auch sehr stark von der Frequenz des Wechselspannungsanteils der Gleichspannung abhängt.

Es macht also einen Unterschied, ob man hier von "Ripple" (z.B. einer niederfrequenten Sinuswelle (etwa doppelte Netzfrequenz)) oder "Noise" (hochfrequente Störungen) spricht.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Hallo Stefan,

frei nach Konrad Adenauer "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern" interessiert mich das "alte" Posting welches unter ganz anderen Umständen geschrieben wurde garnicht ...

Es geht mir hier garnicht darum BeQuiet! schlecht zu machen, ihr habt schon eure Vorzüge ... ABER es ist nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt und grad im High End Bereich, aber auch im Mainstream und Budgetsektor sind eure Produkte alles andere als konkurrenzlos, sogar eher im Gegenteil es gibt viele andere die vieles besser machen und das zum gleichen Preis ... wobei der letzte Satz eher in Richtung Hulkhardy1 geht 

Ich habe natürlich keinen Plan wie eure Produktplanung für die nächsten Monate oder Quartale ausschaut, aber ein Refresh der L7, E7 und P8 wäre schon aufgrund der vielen Neuerscheinungen in letzter Zeit (Cougar, Corsair AX, Seasonic Fanless usw.) dringend nötig um im Wettbewerb nicht nur auf euren Markennamen zu setzen ...

BeQuiet! suggeriert "High End" ist aber leider zur Zeit nicht mehr wie Mittelklasse ... und das lasst ihr euch zu teuer bezahlen ... 

Was den Meckerthread im CB Forum angeht ... durchlesen und kontinuierlich verbessern ...


PS: Wolltest du mir nicht noch bescheid geben mein bester Stefan?


----------



## Philipus II (31. August 2010)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX480 SLI Gespann*

Zum aktuellen Lineup könnte ich jetzt auch einen alten Beitrag suchen, aber dazu bin ich jetzt zu faul.
Meine Einschätzung:
L7 300 und 350 sind gute Modelle für energiesparende Rechner
E7 sind ordentliche Netzteile und für Anwender, deren Schwerpunkt auf geringem Lärmniveau liegt, sehr interesant.
Bei den kleinen L7 ist die Konkurrenz in etwa ebenbürtig, aber auch nicht preiswerter. Ich finde, die kleinen L7 ganz gut aufgestellt.
Die grösseren L7 profitieren stark durch den Namen, weniger durch die Feinheiten. Da ist ein Update wohl auch nicht dringend.
Das E7 hat seinen Einsatzbereich, ein Update ist natürlich nie verkehrt.
Das doch noch recht neue P8 überzeugt mich aber wie gesagt nicht.
Ich vermisse im Portfolie eher ein Premiummodell ähnlich zum passiven Seasonic oder zum Modu87+. Aber natürlich weis ich nicht, ob sich sowas rechnet.

Der Thread bei cb ist auch nicht unbedingt etwas aussergewöhnliches. Listan ist im Endkundengeschäft afaik Marktführer. Grosse Stückzahlen ermöglichen natürlich auch grosse Fehlerzahlen.
Dazu kommen dann noch die bekannten Schwächen älterer Serien.
In dem Sammelthread sind aber auch ganz unterschiedliche Probleme beschrieben. Dass Netzteile ausfallen, ist leider nichts aussergewöhnliches. Bei mir ist ein Cougar nach 1h Betrieb tot gewesen.
Dafür gibts einen Support: Anschreiben und zügig Ersatz bekommen- und das ist m.M.n. BeQuiets Stärke.

Übrigens: Euer Netzteilrechner ist inzwischen ziemlich gut geworden. Der spuckt ganz passende Werte aus.


----------

